# Recommendation for Nov Holidays



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi All

I'm looking for some inspiration on where to go during the November Eid holidays.

Anything west of UAE doesn't really interest me as I think I can do that when I go home and want to take advantage of being here in the hub / middle.

I enjoy sightseeing, culture, shopping and good food. Beach or activity (hiking, diving etc) hols aren't really my cup of tea. 

I'll have approx 9 days and am flexible on budget.

Any ideas please??

Sherry :confused2:

lane:


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Malaysia, Thailand, Phillipines, Goa, Kerala and Sri Lanka would all be good options.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Last year I went to Bangkok for a few days then to Siem Reap (Cambodia) for the rest of the week, had a great time and so many things to do and see.

Even though it's west of Dubai, Fly Dubai has cheap flights to Beirut and Istanbul, sounds exactly what you're after too.


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks Jim & Gav


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

Saturday morning coffee will be preferable (if u flexible for the budget I will invite 1000000000 one so you will be pay and u will make shopping for us as well)  

I would advise you to visit Syria but it's not recommended now

Asia ( thailand, Malaysia) is the better for such month


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Tarek -that's what credit cards are for :tongue1:

I love travelling so should have said in my original post that have already done Malaysia, Singapore, Hong Kong, Thailand, Pakistan, India and Australia - Sydney only.

I was placed in KL, Malaysia for 6 months a while ago so did lots of trips to close by countries but I guess alot changes in a few years...

S


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

Do visit Japan and south korea it will be good choice


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Well if you fancy something a bit different how about Hong Kong then take a 45 min boat ride, or 10 min helicopter ride if you`re feeling flush, to Macau. 
Macau Grand Prix is on 17th to 20th November but there is plenty to do in the way of Casino`s if you like a flutter. Macua has 5 times the yearly gambling turn over of Las Vegas so there must be a pretty good atmosphere, some great hotels and some great food!!


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

For sightseeing and culture, I strongly recommend St Petersburg. Hundreds of museums and galleries, best ballet shows in the world, I'm sure you'd enjoy it.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

How about south or is that still under west? African destinations such as Zanzibar, Mozambique, Mauritius, Seychelles, Kenya?


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

5herry said:


> Tarek -that's what credit cards are for :tongue1:
> 
> I love travelling so should have said in my original post that have already done Malaysia, Singapore, Hong Kong, Thailand, Pakistan, India and Australia - Sydney only.
> 
> ...


i dont see Maldives in ur list of visiteds', its only 3-4 hrs away, i saved up 100,000 starwood points, enough for a 5 night getaway in uber expensive maldives.


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone - some really good ideas here...I really appreciate it.

Next step is to visit a travel agent with my short list.

So excited


----------



## hhl103 (May 3, 2011)

so if i go to the countries like Jordan or Lebanon in the holidays in November, will all the shops restaurants and tourist attractions be closed down due to the Islamic holidays?


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Kathmandu and the Kathmandu valley. SIghtseeing potential is awesome and the people are really nice. Well worn tourist track also so plenty to read about before you go. 9 days may give you the opportunity to go a bit further afield in Nepal also with cheap flights to and from KTM airport. (Research airlines here though, there are some which are preferable for more than comfort reasons).

Thailand etc will be a bit wet in November down the eastern coast.


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Sandypool - ohhh Nepal sounds good, thanks...btw love the tagline


----------



## mr_ap (Jul 8, 2011)

just out of interest, when are the eid holidays in november? thanks.


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

It should be 6-9th Nov. So if you take the 10th as holiday then can get 9 days off in total including weekends - depending on moon sightings off course


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

5herry said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm looking for some inspiration on where to go during the November Eid holidays.
> 
> ...


hey sherry! this may sound a little crazy, but what about oman? i was there for 2 weeks in may and there was soo much incredible things to see and do there!!! there is incredible hiking, climbing, sightseeing, swimming, beaching, plus theres tons of restaurants and expat focused bars and clubs in muscat. there are so many beautiful and scenic and really ammazing places inthe country that you could definitely explore over the course of ur 9 day vacation!!!

added benefit-- CHEAP and CLOSE! u dont even need to buckle your seat belt if ur flying!  (you COULD even drive!)\\

also-- take meeeeeeeee wiiiiiiiith you!!!

beenie


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Closer to home I'd recommend Jordan and lebanon.


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Ohh - sooo many recommendations I'm getting confused as I want to go to them all lol

Maybe picking the names out of a hat will help....

Hey Beenie - I defo want to do Muscat but was thinking a long weekend...more than welcome to join me. Maybe that should be the next EF event hehe (btw missed u @ the coffee event)


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

We were in Turkey during the Eid al Adha one year.

The Grand Bazaar was closed for three days straight, but it was the only noticeable closure during the holidays. Most restaurants operated as normal. 



hhl103 said:


> so if i go to the countries like Jordan or Lebanon in the holidays in November, will all the shops restaurants and tourist attractions be closed down due to the Islamic holidays?


----------

